# New York Bar Examination - Dubai, UAE



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have recently passed the New York State Bar Exam in February 2012. I completed my LLB (Hons) in Law from the University of Manchester in 2008. I did the New York Bar exam as a means to enhance my potential employment opportunities in the US, UK and worldwide. To qualify as an attorney-at-law in the State of New York, you need to pass the New York State Bar Exam. This is exclusively administered by the New York State Board of Law Examiners and is provided twice a year, and must be sat in New York State. You will have to travel to New York to sit the New York Bar exam which is the fun part!

I did the online Pieper Bar Review course through BPP Law School in Manchester. I have been approached by the bar review course provider who is seeking information on and would like to know if there is demand for a review course for the New York bar exam in the UAE. 

If any of the above sounds interesting to you, please send me a message  Thanks…


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations ! The exam is not easy and a great avhievement. Now just leverage it to mint those $$$


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you. Mint money haha.. Shortly, I wish..


----------

